# Barclay Poodles contact info



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

In April of 2016, Barbara Burdick who was Barclay Poodles passed away. I suspect that is why there are no contacts showing up. Perhaps, someone knows of a breeder who continued with her line?


----------



## AnaKalea (Mar 30, 2018)

Charmed said:


> In April of 2016, Barbara Burdick who was Barclay Poodles passed away. I suspect that is why there are no contacts showing up. Perhaps, someone knows of a breeder who continued with her line?


I am so very sorry to hear,


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I am not sure what happen to Barbara's toy line.
Joannie Clas in Maryland has some of Barbara's apricot miniature line.


----------



## Yankay (Nov 16, 2020)

I want one of your beautiful toy poodles or very small mini pups. Please call or email us ASAP as we want a pup. How to get him, because we want a male, how to get him to NYC. We do not drive but we are willing to pay someone to bring him to Manhattan. Please call as soon as possible. We sent 2 emails and I hope you received we had our Ruffy pup for 17.4 years and his wonderful vets and we kept him happy and healthy. It is time for a new love in our lives. Sincerely, Carol and Robert HillYankay.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yankay we generally do not put phone numbers or email addresses in the open forums. Additionally this thread is very old and the person who originally who posted here is no longer active. I strongly recommend you edit your post to remove your personal info. You could contact farleysd to see if they have an update (this thread is 2 years old). I would also suggest reaching out to Rod at Rodell's Toy Poodles in Connecticut. He breeds wonderful tpoos and is probably an Uber ride away (even though it would be an expensive Uber).


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm going to go ahead and edit out your personal info, @Yankay. Is it @farleysd you're trying to reach?


----------



## Hihopesone (Dec 24, 2021)

Contact Joannie Clas of Clas Haus poodles in Thurmont, Md


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Closing this thread, as this discussion was originally started in 2018, and the original poster has not been active on Poodle Forum recently.


----------

